
Simplest possible examples of HTML, CSS and JavaScript - gulbrandr
http://www.simpl.info/index.html
======
jamesbritt
Interesting. Would be nice if the source was presented as embedded gist files
so that one did not have to leave the site to see the code.

Or, maybe better, just embed all the code in the page.

"View source" to see the code.

"Save as HTML" to save a working example to your machine.

In any event, slick idea.

